# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Santireef TAKE II

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas a todos, 
Ora entao ca vai um projecto, apos ter o meu aquario por quase 1 ano, decidi montar um novo aquario, é mais ou menos o mesmo tamanho mas bem mais litros. Vou deixar-me de conversas e passar a acção:

Aquario:
200comp.x75alt.x85larg.-1275L

Sump:
160comp.x45alt.x60larg.-432L

Substrato:
3/4cm de sugar size branca (a ver vamos se nao ha tempestade)

Rocha:
+/- 80kg rocha viva e morta

Escumador:
2 Deltec AP851/850

Iluminaçao:
3 lumenarc's de 400W com lampadas da coralvue reeflux

Circulaçao:
Irao ser 2 Vortech

Retorno:
Deltec HLP 5250

Aquecimento:
3 Jager de 300W
Controlador TC-10

Outros aparelhos:
Reposiçao de agua evaporada com bomba IWAKI de fole
Reator de kalk DIY tubo de 10*70cm
Controlador de PH + ORP
Osmose inversa de 5 estagios com medidor de tds
Reactor de calcio diy replica deltec
Reactor de fosfatos diy replica deltec
Reactor fluidizado para carvao activo diy replica deltec

Se me esqueci de alguma coisa actualizo depois, vamos as fotos que ha de momento:

O Aquario:


Sump para ser alterado com as devidas dividoes que quero:


Movel para depois ser alterado:


Como espero que fique:




Onde ira ficar:


Este sera o meu sistema de Tpas automaticas, mas a reposiçao manual:


Vao ficar 2 tanques de 510L com agua natural e um de 210L de agua de osmose no meio das janelas (foto 1) acima do nivel de agua da sump,para que seja por gravidade, os tanques de agua natural esterao ligados entre si, seguem os tubos por debaixo do chao a volta casa (foto 2) e vao de entrar em casa tendo que fazer um buraco na parede ode se encontrara o movel do aquario (foto 3)

Foto1:


Foto2:


Foto3:


Bem acho que de momento é tudo.

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Ganda projecto. 85cm de largura? brutal!!

Força aí man!

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu conheço esse aquário  :SbSourire: .

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> 3 lumenarc's, 2 de 400W e 1 de 250W com lampadas reeflux


na minha ideia isso é um erro
sabes bem que a diferença de preço de um de 250 para 400 é minima :Admirado:  

e podes meter um de 400 a gastar 250 se assim o quiseres
mas nunca poderás meter um de 250 a dar 400 se algum dia quiseres mudar o layout 

isto dos aquarios nunca é uma ideia fixa :SbSourire2:  
uma rebolada de vento e as ideias mudam :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
por isso é melhor estar prevenido que depois remediar :SbOk2: 

tudo o resto parece muito bem pensado

agora é só passar a pratica
não ofereço uma :SbBienvenu1:  devido a distançia

teria todo o gosto em ajudar :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ganda projecto. 85cm de largura? brutal!!
> 
> Força aí man!
> 
> Cumps


É muito fixe os 85cm inda nao era bem esta que queria mas dado a oportunidade fica esta, mas para mim inda lhe ponha mais 15cm, enfim paciencia.




> Eu conheço esse aquário .


Acredito que sim Ricardo e espero que possa fazer uma coisa como deve de ser para nao "desiludir" o ex-dono  :Coradoeolhos:  




> boas
> 
> 
> Citação:
> 3 lumenarc's, 2 de 400W e 1 de 250W com lampadas reeflux  
> 
> 
> na minha ideia isso é um erro
> sabes bem que a diferença de preço de um de 250 para 400 é minima 
> ...


Sabes carlos essa parte deu-me muita "dor" de cabeça e acabei por me dicidir pos 250W, primeiro e vendo aqui pelo os meus ao abaixar de potencia nos meus começa a azular e nao gosto da cor, segundo nao tava a apetecer mexer no layout depois de tar definido, terceiro vou pensar nisso e quarta tens razao.... Como ves inda nao me decidi !!!!!
Agora resta passar a pratica, ver se começo isso, este domingo era para por o aquario em casa mas vejo o pessoal anda-se a cortar :Coradoeolhos:   a culpa é minha devia ter dito que era pa beber mines....  :yb624:  
Obrigadop na mesma pela a oferta de ajuda, é sempre bom termos alguem que puxe por nos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Anthony

Parabéns pelo projecto!
Parabéns para ti e para todos aqueles que te rodeiam, pois com certeza sem a ajuda, compreensão e estímulo deles este projecto não existiria.

Uma coisa é termos um aquário que é muito bonito, muito engraçado e toda a gente gosta, mas tubos, mangueiras, tanques e paredes furadas não é para todos.

Achava eu que tinha encontrado uma forma 'engraçada' de fazer TPA's...

Gostava de te motivar e mostrar a minha disponibilidade para te ajudar nessas TPA's semi-automáticas... para serem automáticas!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Isso promete!!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde Anthony
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto!
> Parabéns para ti e para todos aqueles que te rodeiam, pois com certeza sem a ajuda, compreensão e estímulo deles este projecto não existiria.
> 
> Uma coisa é termos um aquário que é muito bonito, muito engraçado e toda a gente gosta, mas tubos, mangueiras, tanques e paredes furadas não é para todos.
> 
> Achava eu que tinha encontrado uma forma 'engraçada' de fazer TPA's...
> 
> ...


Obrigado Pedro

Mas as tpas vao ser automaticas, 25/30L por dia serao trocados, mas mas usar uma maneira simples de fazer tpas, a base de boias, bombas e electrovalvula.
So a reposiçao de agua po deposito de osmose é que vai ser manual.
Mas muito obrigado pela disponibilisaçao da ajuda.




> Isso promete!!


Esperemos que sim Carlos  :SbSourire:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Obrigado Pedro
> 
> Mas as tpas vao ser automaticas, 25/30L por dia serao trocados, mas mas usar uma maneira simples de fazer tpas, a base de boias, bombas e electrovalvula.
> So a reposiçao de agua po deposito de osmose é que vai ser manual.
> Mas muito obrigado pela disponibilisaçao da ajuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Esperemos que sim Carlos



Olá anthony

Tás de parabéns, projecto muito bem pensado, ambicioso e sem duvida com todo o potencial para ser um aquário de referência.
Á semelhança do Carlos Mota também nao concordo com a colocação de 1 lumenarc de 250 w intercalado nos de 400 w, colocaria sem qualquer hesitação outro de 400w.
Tudo o que precisares à distância estarei ao teu dispor

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá anthony
> 
> Tás de parabéns, projecto muito bem pensado, ambicioso e sem duvida com todo o potencial para ser um aquário de referência.
> Á semelhança do Carlos Mota também nao concordo com a colocação de 1 lumenarc de 250 w intercalado nos de 400 w, colocaria sem qualquer hesitação outro de 400w.
> Tudo o que precisares à distância estarei ao teu dispor


Obrigado Paulo, o que ta aqui acho que sao muitas horas a "correr" foruns nacionais e internacionais a procura de informaçao, mas nada ao que se compara a certos aquarios....
E sim a "pedido de muitas familias" vou colocar o de 400W  :SbSourire2:  

Obrigado pela ajuda se precisar nao isitarei.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora um pequeno update, o aquario no seu lugar, e um extra, ja teve um vivo nele.






Ver se esta semana trato dos tubos e das divisoes da sump.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vai um pequeno update, mas custoso para mim!! :JmdFou2: 
Ora as 3 principais ferramentas:

Apos umas horitas:


A parte mais facil ja ta, que era a terra agora falta o cimento.
Ja tenho algumas coisas de pvc mas precisava 125m de tubo e so tinham 25m amanha ou depois vou buscar o resto e ver parto o cimento  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Anthony 

Isso vai devagarinho mas vai.
Agora só falta semeares as batatas. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Força, vai pondo essas novidades.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

inda vou ter adubar a terra :Coradoeolhos: 

Tem que ir devagar assim o prazer da montagem dura mais  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Antony, em primeiro lugar, parabéns pela ousadia do projeto. Pelo que já vi, com certeza, como já comentado mais acima, será um aquário de referência no fórum e quem sabe de toda a comunidade aquarística em geral.

Uma dúvida, pois não conheço seu sistema antigo. Na foto onde aparece a criança, ao fundo é seu aquário antigo? Depois de montado o novo, vai desmontá-lo ou apenas mudar de lugar?

Abraços,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Antony, em primeiro lugar, parabéns pela ousadia do projeto. Pelo que já vi, com certeza, como já comentado mais acima, será um aquário de referência no fórum e quem sabe de toda a comunidade aquarística em geral.
> 
> Uma dúvida, pois não conheço seu sistema antigo. Na foto onde aparece a criança, ao fundo é seu aquário antigo? Depois de montado o novo, vai desmontá-lo ou apenas mudar de lugar?
> 
> Abraços,


O meu aquario antigo é este http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14330 e sim é o que aparece atras do novo, ele estava onde o novo esta agora, tive que desmontar o aquario todo para poder deslocar e por o novo no seu lugar, depois de montar o novo irei desmontar o antigo e vender tudo (movel, tubagens, instalaçao electrica, aquario e sump.)
Obrigado pelas palavras vindas de tao longe  :SbSourire: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Não me agradeça, Anthony. É um prazer falar bem de trabalhos caprichosos e bem planejados! :Olá: 

Na verdade eu fiquei intrigado em como você conseguiu colocar dois aquários tão grandes, um tão perto do outro. Mas agora sei que você teve que desmontar o antigo e remontar novamente. Que trabalhão! 

Vou por aqui, d'além-mar, acompanhando seu belo projeto. Sucesso então ... :SbOk3: 

Abraços,

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Ora aqui vai um pequeno update, mas custoso para mim!!
> Ora as 3 principais ferramentas:
> 
> Apos umas horitas:
> 
> 
> A parte mais facil ja ta, que era a terra agora falta o cimento.
> Ja tenho algumas coisas de pvc mas precisava 125m de tubo e so tinham 25m amanha ou depois vou buscar o resto e ver parto o cimento


Parabéns pelo arrojado projecto. Não seria melhor passares mangueiras por dentro dos tubos de pvc? Serviria de proteção e em caso de teres algum problema não terias que partir o cimento.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Parabéns pelo arrojado projecto. Não seria melhor passares mangueiras por dentro dos tubos de pvc? Serviria de proteção e em caso de teres algum problema não terias que partir o cimento.


Boas Joao
Pois ate pensei nisso mas qual podera ser o problema que possa ter?
Pergutei a opiniao da casa onde fui comprar o pvc e eles disseram me que nao havia problema, que hoje em dia os pvc sao bons e nao havera problema (a ver vamos), e agora tambem ja encomendei o resto dos tubos nao posso mudar.




> Mas agora sei que você teve que desmontar o antigo e remontar novamente. Que trabalhão!


Nem imaginas o trabalho que deu, mas o pior foi perder 2 cirurgioes  :yb620:  mas corais ficou tudo bem.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Boas Joao
> Pois ate pensei nisso mas qual podera ser o problema que possa ter?


Um dos problemas pode ser a calcificação das tubagens e entupimento. Com um comprimento desses pode acontecer. Lembro-me que no meu aqua antigo não tinha sump e utilizava mangueiras nos filtros e em 6 meses tinha que limpar as mangueiras.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola Anthony Rosado Neto
Isso esta para prometer um bom aquario 
tudo penssado ao permenor espero que corra tudo do melhor.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Um dos problemas pode ser a calcificação das tubagens e entupimento. Com um comprimento desses pode acontecer. Lembro-me que no meu aqua antigo não tinha sump e utilizava mangueiras nos filtros e em 6 meses tinha que limpar as mangueiras.


ehehe Acho que vou ter que arranjar um escovilhao industrial!!!  :Coradoeolhos: 
Agora deixas te me a pensar!!! Mas olha logo eide arranjar soluçao caso aconteça, todos os tubos vao trabalhar todos os dias e sao de 25mm deve de aguentar mais tempo, casop aconteça la terei que arranjar maneira de por vinagre a trabalhar dentro deles. A ver vamos mas obrigado pelo o alerta Joao.




> Ola Anthony Rosado Neto
> Isso esta para prometer um bom aquario 
> tudo penssado ao permenor espero que corra tudo do melhor.


Sim vamos ver se acaba por ser um bom aquario pelo menos a meu gosto de momento ele esta, esta me a dar muito "prazer" em fazer as coisas.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Anthony.
Brutal esse novo aquario, toda a força é o que desejo e que tudo corra pelo melhor. Isso ao vivo vai ficar um expectaculo, espero um dia destes (mais para o verão) ter a oportunidade de te visitar e ver essa maravilha ao vivo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola Anthony.
> Brutal esse novo aquario, toda a força é o que desejo e que tudo corra pelo melhor. Isso ao vivo vai ficar um expectaculo, espero um dia destes (mais para o verão) ter a oportunidade de te visitar e ver essa maravilha ao vivo.


Boas Ricardo
Ja sabes é so dizeres, espero ja o ter a trabalhar no verao, quero fazer isto com calma e pensar bem nas coisas, mas ja sabes quando quiseres é so dizeres.

P.S.: nao me esqueci de ti Ricardo, mas nao tenho ido nem para mim!!!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tenho uma duvida, no tubo que vai fazer as tpas vai para uma caixa que temos na rua que escoa as agua pluviais (da para ver na foto das 3 ferramentas, a frente do carro), mas por esse tubo pode entrar algum bicho, por uma rede na fim do tubo nao me cheira bem, por pendendo ir um pouco de alga ou mesmo com o tempo ela intupir, Pensei em 2 coisas, ou uma valvula de anti-retorno e outra  fazer tipo um sifao, nao sei se a valvula de anti-retorno funciona bem sobre baixa pressao!! 
Que que acham?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tao nao ha ideias?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Tao nao ha ideias?


Olá Anthony

A valvula anti retorno nao me parece ser boa ideia, pois caso se escape alguma coisa do aquario para esse tubo, pode vir a entupir junto a essa tal valvula.
Penso que a tua ideia sera teres uma torneira nesse mesmo tubo e quando fores fazer as Tpa`s abri-la  certo?
Se assim for nao colocaria nada senão essa mesma torneira.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Que grande bomba tens ai  :JmdVictoire:  :JmdVictoire: 
Tens ai um peixinho lindo dentro do aquario.
Muitos parabéns pelo teu futuro Reef.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony
> 
> A valvula anti retorno nao me parece ser boa ideia, pois caso se escape alguma coisa do aquario para esse tubo, pode vir a entupir junto a essa tal valvula.
> Penso que a tua ideia sera teres uma torneira nesse mesmo tubo e quando fores fazer as Tpa`s abri-la  certo?
> Se assim for nao colocaria nada senão essa mesma torneira.


Boas Paulo,
Nao é com troneira, vou fazer TPAs automaticas de 25/30L por dia mas todo automatizado, ja pensei e farei um sifao, vou fazer um desenho no corel e ja ponho aqui pa verem.




> Que grande bomba tens ai 
> Tens ai um peixinho lindo dentro do aquario.
> Muitos parabéns pelo teu futuro Reef.


Muito obrigado Roberto, é de facto o peixe mais lindo do mundo  :SbSourire2:  e pelo o que me parece tambem tens rebento novinho? :SbSourire: 


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui ta um desenho:


Como diz no desenho todo o tubo abaixo do risco azul tem agua, fazendo com que mesmo que venha algum bicho ate ali, nao passara por ter agua.
Que que dizes?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas Paulo,
> Nao é com troneira, vou fazer TPAs automaticas de 25/30L por dia mas todo automatizado, ja pensei e farei um sifao, vou fazer um desenho no corel e ja ponho aqui pa verem.
> 
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado Roberto, é de facto o peixe mais lindo do mundo  e pelo o que me parece tambem tens rebento novinho?


Ainda não tenho neste momento, mas um dia destes não se sabe  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: .
Na foto estou com a minha sobrinha.  :SbClown:  :SbClown:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ainda não tenho neste momento, mas um dia destes não se sabe .
> Na foto estou com a minha sobrinha.


ah ok Roberto desculpa  :SbOk2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> ah ok Roberto desculpa


Não é preciso desculpa  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ora aqui ta um desenho:
> 
> 
> Como diz no desenho todo o tubo abaixo do risco azul tem agua, fazendo com que mesmo que venha algum bicho ate ali, nao passara por ter agua.
> Que que dizes?



Segundo percebi iras fazer tpas diarias de 25 a 30 litros, nao axas que haverá o perigo de essa agua que estiver no sifão poder vir a ficar xoca e começar a cheirar mal.
Mas tb possivelmente nao irá haver problema, pois porque o sifao ficará junto à caixa das aguas fluviais e nao perto do aquário.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Segundo percebi iras fazer tpas diarias de 25 a 30 litros, nao axas que haverá o perigo de essa agua que estiver no sifão poder vir a ficar xoca e começar a cheirar mal.
> Mas tb possivelmente nao irá haver problema, pois porque o sifao ficará junto à caixa das aguas fluviais e nao perto do aquário.


O desenho podera nao dar a perceber mas isso é a sump, o sifao estera mesmo onde ele indica, mas acho que nao havera problema, todos os dias a agua sera mudada entre 25/30L nao dando tempo para que ela cheire mal.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Vou continuar a bater na mesma tecla.
Penso que é um erro, pensares que consegues ter a vida facilitada com aplicação de relés.

Os relés são caros... 8€
Mais as bases para os mesmos.
3/4 relógios temporizadores...
Uma caixa XXL para colocares isso tudo lá dentro...
Infinidade de fios para compor a cablagem...
Dificuldade acrescida em 'debugar' a instalação...

Convido-te a veres a página 16 do meu tópico, Post #396, onde podes perceber o porquê de ter optado por um PLC.

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...2/index16.html

Os custos são semelhantes, mas consegues ter maior flexibilidade no controlo do sistema, bem como uma instalação reduzida.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro
Nao me leves a mal mas vendo o teu topico a respeito do sistema das trocas de agua consigo ficar mais confuso!!!! :Admirado: 
Vou fazer o que tou a pensar e depois logo se ve, apesar do meu nao ser tao complexo como o teu, so vou ter uma bomba a tirar agua ligado a boia, e a tpa sera por gravidade, ou seja sera a boia apenas ligada a electrovalvula, claro mais os respectivos relogios e reles.
A reposiçao de agua evaporada como ja disse vou fazer manual  ou seja tenho uma torneira no movel e é so encher o deposito, isto tambem por gravidade, nao faço automatico para ter sempre que fazer no aquario, muito automatizado perde a piada.
E nao vou ter que fazer agua porque irei buscar agua natural, que fazer trocas de 170/180L por semana sai caro com agua sintetica.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vai um pequeno update:


Amanha quero ver se tapo os os tubos e partir o chao pa continuar as tubagens.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pessoal

Bem vou fazer um pequenissimo update pa ver se a malta arrebita ja que o forum parece um tedio!!!  :Admirado:  :yb665: 

Andei e ando constipado por isso pouco deu para fazer.
Todo o chao foi acimentado, por isso ja nao haverá problemas que partir um tubo com o peso dos carros, tem 8cm de expessura de massa em cima.





Ver se é desta que me jogo a serio, a sump a bem dizer ja esta pronta, agora é so acabar de abrir os buracos para dentro de casa, abrir tambem os buracos para a exaustao e ver se monto tudo.

Tenho algumas alteraçoes no setup.
- Em ves de por uma bomba a fazer close-loop vou por uma Vortech.
- O 2º escumador ja esta defenido, sera um Ap 850 ou o Ap 851, ja agora caso alguem tenha ou saiba quem tenha um para vender que me diga.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora como eu gosto de pequenissimos updates aqui vai outro.
O dito escumador AP851:


Ja agora umas fotos do meu actual sistema com tudo assim um pouco a pressao!!
Muito do material que ai esta ira passar para o outro aquario.




Esta semana sem falta quero deixar as paredes furadas e acabar a tubagem vindo de fora.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem agora que terminei um projecto que tava pendente ha 2 anos vou me jogar com unhas e dentes no aquario.
Deixo uma pequena actualisaçao na aquisiçao de material:
Bomba de retorno Deltec 5250 e o controlador de temperatura:



Ver se arranjo rocha morta que pa começar a montar o aquario.

----------


## Miguel Pereira

:Olá: 

Realmente quem corre por gosto não cansa, boa sorte nessa odisseia 5 estrelas.

Abraço,

Miguel Pereira

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Anthony

Força nisso, e boa sorte para essa mudança.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,
infelizmente só hoje é que li o teu tópico, muitos parabéns e desejo-te muita sorte que tudo corra pelo melhor. Disse infelizmente porque ocorreu-me uma ideia para aproveitamento de aguas, provavelmente já é tarde... mas fica a ideia, se conseguires aproveita a agua que deitas fora vai para um bidon e por gravidade alimentava os autoclismos nos wc. Se te parecer descabido, não leves a mal é só uma coisa que já tinha pensado SE um dia fizesse uma coisa dessas.

Abraço
António

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Realmente quem corre por gosto não cansa, boa sorte nessa odisseia 5 estrelas.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Miguel Pereira


Pois este vicio este vicio...




> Boas Anthony
> 
> Força nisso, e boa sorte para essa mudança.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> João Alves


Obrigado Joao tudo ade correr bem.




> infelizmente só hoje é que li o teu tópico, muitos parabéns e desejo-te muita sorte que tudo corra pelo melhor. Disse infelizmente porque ocorreu-me uma ideia para aproveitamento de aguas, provavelmente já é tarde... mas fica a ideia, se conseguires aproveita a agua que deitas fora vai para um bidon e por gravidade alimentava os autoclismos nos wc. Se te parecer descabido, não leves a mal é só uma coisa que já tinha pensado SE um dia fizesse uma coisa dessas.
> 
> Abraço
> António


Boas Antonio 
Gostei da ideia mas por 3 motivos nao o posso fazer, 1º ja ta tudo fechado e tera que ser mesmo como ta, 2º o meu autocolismo é encastrado na parede e 3º a mulher acho que nao gostaria da ideia  :Coradoeolhos: 
Mas fica a ideia de poupar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Só uma duvida!

O teu aqua tem 2 metros de comprimento, n é?

2 Lumenarcs iluminam esse comprimento bem?

Pra 2 metros tinham-me aconselhado 3 lumenarcs de 400W!

já agora na foto da sump, tens uns garrafoes com o k lá dentro?

Isso tá com muito bom aspecto!

Força ai!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Só uma duvida!
> 
> O teu aqua tem 2 metros de comprimento, n é?
> 
> 2 Lumenarcs iluminam esse comprimento bem?
> 
> Pra 2 metros tinham-me aconselhado 3 lumenarcs de 400W!
> 
> já agora na foto da sump, tens uns garrafoes com o k lá dentro?
> ...


boas pedro
Sim de momento so tenho 2 mas vai levar com 3.
Os garrafoes foi porque tive que deslocar o aquario, e para isso tive que tirar tudo, mas tudo de dentro aquario, aproveitei meti o areao nos garrafoes, para mais tarde ja nao o ter que fazer.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas tardes a todos
Ora aqui vai ponto da situaçao:
O aquario ja ta mesmo quase pa ser montado, se tudo correr bem esta quinta sera posto o layout, no entanto tive que desmontar o antigo aquario, para isso vou ter que fazer do novo aquario 2 sistemas, a sump vai ficar com os peixes e corais e o aquario vai ter as rochas e fazer um ciclo pequeno.
Neste momento ja tenho a sump a bombar com a coralada e peixes.
Ficam algumas fotos:

Ultimas fotos da dupla


O antigo na fase de desmontagem:


Aproveitei a lavei a rocha, nessa foto so tenha sido 3 rochas!!! MEsmo c*g*do!!:


A rocha num bidon de 510L ja depois de lavadinha:


O aquario novo ja sozinho:




A bomba de retorno com a tubagem preparada, vai alimentar Reactor de calcio, reactor de fosfatos, reactor de carvao activo e 2 deltec AP851/850:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E o meu auxilio pas TPAs:


De momento de fotos é tudo, mas pa quinta ja deve de haver novidades.
Mudanças no setup, tava a pensar por 1 vortech e 2 tunze6200 mas vou por 2 vortech e nao ponho nenhuma tunze.
O 3º Lumenarc ja ca canta tambem.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas 

tudo com bom aspecto. vai ser em grande este aquário.

aguardamos fotos.

a bomba Deltec vai alimentar tudo?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas 
> 
> tudo com bom aspecto. vai ser em grande este aquário.
> 
> aguardamos fotos.
> 
> a bomba Deltec vai alimentar tudo?


Sim, sao 6000L que eleva a 5.4m, os escumadores precisa de 1000L/H cada um o reactor de fosfatos e de carvao activo +/- 500L/H e o reactor de calcio por volta de 10L/H ou seja da 3010L/H, ou seja quase garanto que nao vou por a bomba no maximo.
Ja a experimentei  so para ver o caudal, e posso dizer que é um grande bomba.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pessoal
Queria desde ja agradecer ao Bruno Quinzico, Cristovao Verissimo e ao Tó pela a ajuda na montagem do aquario.
Para ja o aquario ja tem o layout feito, pelas fotos como ao tem luz nao da para ter noçao de como ta porquqe inda nao tem as luzes a semana que vem vou preparar a instalaçao electrica e por as luzes no lugar.
Ficam as fotos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E no dia a seguir:



Ficou um layout bastante livre para os peixes fazerem corridas tem boas bases para SPS e LPS

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ficou um layout bastante livre para os peixes fazerem corridas tem boas bases para SPS e LPS




Olá a Todos

Antes de mais vê-se um projecto bem pensado, que irá futuramente ser uma referência aqui no fórum.
Esperemos que assim o seja, e vai colocando as fotos até ao dia do juizo final.

Agora sinceramente, para os peixes deve ter sido uma tortura das grandes, levar esses 2 dias inteiros, com essas caras de malucos, deviam ao menos colocar uma mascara de forma a não traumatizar esses belos seres que o Anthony aí tem-.
De toda essa rapaziada aí só faltava aí um ou dois membros, para a festa ficar completa.
Um seria o Rogério Miguel Gomes, pois é óptimo a fazer layouts, do melhor que já vi até hoje(), o outro sem dúvida(nao sou eu porque ja percebi que de salgados nao percebo nada:praba ixo, seria o António Vítor, pois com essas caras todas aí, os peixes só poderiam relaxar através de um discurso tão filosófico e relaxante, como ele já nos acostumou aqui no forúm.







P.S. - Ao Rogério Miguel Gomes e ao António Vítor, não querem que fiquem chateados comigo, pois só estou a brincar, para dar um pouco mais de animo aqui ao tópico.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá a Todos
> 
> Antes de mais vê-se um projecto bem pensado, que irá futuramente ser uma referência aqui no fórum.
> Esperemos que assim o seja, e vai colocando as fotos até ao dia do juizo final.
> 
> Agora sinceramente, para os peixes deve ter sido uma tortura das grandes, levar esses 2 dias inteiros, com essas caras de malucos, deviam ao menos colocar uma mascara de forma a não traumatizar esses belos seres que o Anthony aí tem-.
> De toda essa rapaziada aí só faltava aí um ou dois membros, para a festa ficar completa.
> Um seria o Rogério Miguel Gomes, pois é óptimo a fazer layouts, do melhor que já vi até hoje(), o outro sem dúvida(nao sou eu porque ja percebi que de salgados nao percebo nada:praba ixo, seria o António Vítor, pois com essas caras todas aí, os peixes só poderiam relaxar através de um discurso tão filosófico e relaxante, como ele já nos acostumou aqui no forúm.
> 
> ...


Boas Paulo
Seu brincalhao  :Coradoeolhos: 
2 dias? foi essa noite....

Tao e as pilhas? ja tens? ve se tiras umas fotos ao aquario.
JA AGORA FAÇO UM APELO A TODOS, QUEM TIVER UMAS PILHAS DE 2500mAh, EMPRESTE AO PAULO PA TIRAR UMAS FOTOS AO AQUARIO.
Ou entao que passe la pa tirar umas fotos que tou farto de ouvir bem do aquario e fotos nada..... :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Este é daqueles projectos que é sempre porreiro acompanhar, é daqueles que se começa a ver e pensamos, este gajo é maluco! hehehe
 Mas o melhor é que é daqueles projectos para se mostrar as mulheres, "estás a ver este, ó mulher, esburacou a casa toda, olha se me dá pro mesmo, pois é, viste, agora queixa-te..." nunca mais chateiam... hehehe

Parabéns, está a ficar 6 estrelas!

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas!
> Este é daqueles projectos que é sempre porreiro acompanhar, é daqueles que se começa a ver e pensamos, este gajo é maluco! hehehe
>  Mas o melhor é que é daqueles projectos para se mostrar as mulheres, "estás a ver este, ó mulher, esburacou a casa toda, olha se me dá pro mesmo, pois é, viste, agora queixa-te..." nunca mais chateiam... hehehe
> 
> Parabéns, está a ficar 6 estrelas!
> 
> Abraço


Mai nada é assim mesmo Marcos.
Obrigado pelas simpaticas palavras  :yb624: 

MAs olha se queres mostrar verdadeiros projectos de desburacar casas, passa pelo o ReefCentral ou UltimateReef que isso é o prato do dia la. :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora entao ca vai mais um updatezito
As lampadas no seu lugar so falta mesmo dar um toque final.



cheers

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Anthony

Então essa aquário, como vai?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde Anthony
> 
> Então essa aquário, como vai?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro

Pois o aquario neste momento esta a voltar a entrar nos eixos, perdi alguns corais com a mudança mas agora o que nao tinha quase cor nenhuma ja vai tomando cor.
Tenho uma acropora verde que quando pus no aquario estava completamente branca mas com polipos, neste momento esta quase na sua cor original.

Tenho algumas algas nada que nao seja o normal mas tenho uma que ja me chateia, é a bryopsis, ha alguem que tenha tido essa alga? Como é que a tiraram? Ja tenho la os cirurgioes mas nada fazem a essas algas....

cheers

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ok bora la um pequeno update no topico:

Aquario inda todo desarumado


Um pouco de tudo...desarumado...


A parte tecnica...desarumado...


E como se pode ver na foto da parte tecnica o espaço é muito pouco, ta la os 2 escumadores o reactor de kalk e a garrafa de CO2 inda falta por reactor de calcio, reactor de fosfatos, reactor de carvao activo, deposito de osmose, ou seja quase impossivel... 
hummmm pensei eu.... 
Problema resovido, amanha vou fazer 1 casinha na rua, por tras da parede onde o movel ta encostado e vou por os escumadores a garrafa de CO2 e o reactor de calcio, assim ja tenho espaço no movel.
COm isto mato 2 coelhos numa cajedada só, barulho reduzido na sala e ganhei espaço...
A minha mulher gostou da ideia do barulho  :SbSourire2: 

cheers

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony




> Boas Pedro
> 
> Tenho algumas algas nada que nao seja o normal mas tenho uma que ja me chateia, é a bryopsis, ha alguem que tenha tido essa alga? Como é que a tiraram? Ja tenho la os cirurgioes mas nada fazem a essas algas....



Vê aqui
Penso que com a implementação de um 'algae scrubber' ficarias a ganhar, pois estarias a roubar fosfatos à bryopsis...pensa nisso!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ok bora la um pequeno update no topico:
> 
> Aquario inda todo desarumado
> 
> 
> Problema resovido, amanha vou fazer 1 casinha na rua, por tras da parede onde o movel ta encostado e vou por os escumadores a garrafa de CO2 e o reactor de calcio, assim ja tenho espaço no movel.
> COm isto mato 2 coelhos numa cajedada só, barulho reduzido na sala e ganhei espaço...
> A minha mulher gostou da ideia do barulho 
> 
> cheers


Boas Anthony

Esperamos todos ansiosos pelo desenrolar desse teu projecto.
Noo entanto quero-te dar os parabéns pela esposa que tens, :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: , ela deve gostar à brava de reef`s, para conseguir aguentar toda essa bagunça na sala.

Boa sorte com essas obras e tudo de bom para mim.

P.S. - Se isso estivesse a acontecer na minha casa, já estava a dormir no terraço junto com o meu cão :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vê aqui
> Penso que com a implementação de um 'algae scrubber' ficarias a ganhar, pois estarias a roubar fosfatos à bryopsis...pensa nisso!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


BOas pedro,
Para eleminar fosfatos vou usar a media da rowa num reactor fluidizado, e em outro reactor vou por 1kg de chemi pure que tambem tira fosfatos, penso que sera mais do que suficiente  :SbSourire2: 
Por agora vou tirando com a mao, vou notanto que ele nao cresce como cresceu a primeira vez.




> Boas Anthony
> 
> Esperamos todos ansiosos pelo desenrolar desse teu projecto.
> Noo entanto quero-te dar os parabéns pela esposa que tens,, ela deve gostar à brava de reef`s, para conseguir aguentar toda essa bagunça na sala.
> 
> Boa sorte com essas obras e tudo de bom para mim.
> 
> P.S. - Se isso estivesse a acontecer na minha casa, já estava a dormir no terraço junto com o meu cão.


Isso é verdade, a minha mulher é um anjo  :HaEbouriffe:  :JmdALEnvers: 
ELa ve que faço as coisas com gosto e nao se importa
Espero que assim se mantenha.

cheers

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Boas Anthony,

Estava a pensar em combinar contigo esta semana para ver o aquário, mas agora não sei se é boa ideia... ainda me pões com uma picareta na mão. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony,
> 
> Estava a pensar em combinar contigo esta semana para ver o aquário, mas agora não sei se é boa ideia... ainda me pões com uma picareta na mão.


EHEHHEHEH é uma excelente ideia Jorge  :yb665: , por acaso picareta naoira fazer falta, ajeitas te a pintar?  :yb624: 

Sim podemos combinar vires ca, mais que nao seja vens colar uns tubos de pvc....  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora a serio é so combinar.

Bem e um pequeno update do trabalha desta manha:


Acho que esta tarde acaba se com ela  :SbSourire2: 

Ateeeeeee jaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Anthony !

Estas a pensar tapar os Lumenarcs com algum aro de madeira ? A luz emitida não incomoda quem está sentado no sofá ?

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento das duvidas e parabens pelo teu excelente projecto !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva Anthony !
> 
> Estas a pensar tapar os Lumenarcs com algum aro de madeira ? A luz emitida não incomoda quem está sentado no sofá ?
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento das duvidas e parabens pelo teu excelente projecto !


Boas Gonçalo,
Sim vai ser tudo tapado como esta no "projecto" na 1ª pagina, tanto em cima como em baixo sera fechado com MDF hidrofugo.
NEste momento o sofa esta encostado ao aquario por causa do meu fillho nao mexer no aquario....  :SbSourire2:  a disposiçao da sala é de outra maneira.

Obrigado pelos os elogios, é sempre bom ouvi-los.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

bem aqui vai a casinha das maquinas com o reboco feito, so falta pintar  e por umas portas em aluminio.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## José J Correia

Boas Anthony Rosado Neto
esto com uma duvida  ao colocares as maquinas cá fora na casinha o que é excelente por causa do barulho
no inverno na iras ter problemas por causa da temperatura?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony Rosado Neto
> esto com uma duvida  ao colocares as maquinas cá fora na casinha o que é excelente por causa do barulho
> no inverno na iras ter problemas por causa da temperatura?


BOas Jose
Entao como estas? esse aquario como ta?
Pa pois inda nao sei mas nao acredito que va influenciar muito, podera descer um pouco mas nada de preocupante.
TOu a pensar na mesma forrar as paredes por dentro com esferovite, se ter espaço meto roofmate senao da branca.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José J Correia

Boas Anthony
bom uma coisa é certa ai em baixo as temperaturas não são tão baixas como aqui,já é uma mais valia,mas mesmo assim tenta isolar o melhor que poderes

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo.
Isso é que é dedicação.Parabens pelo exelente trabalho.Continua assim. :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá amigo.
> Isso é que é dedicação.Parabens pelo exelente trabalho.Continua assim.


Obrigado Ricardo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem ca vai um pequinissimo update, fi o meu tpc de ontem a noite.
Suporte para o filter bag:

IMG_5471.JPG

IMG_5472.JPG

IMG_5473.JPG

IMG_5474.JPG

Inda nao esta acabado, pois vou fazer uma tampa para evitar salpicos....mas isso so vou fazer quando chegar o novo escumador  :yb665: 

Ora aqui vai entao um upgrade no material:
Vou vende os meus 2 AP's e vou comprar o novo deltec 2560 ext.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bem ca vai um pequinissimo update, fi o meu tpc de ontem a noite.
> Suporte para o filter bag:
> 
> Anexo 11191
> 
> Anexo 11194



Olá Anthony

Esse suporte esteticamente até que ficou bonito, e aliás é de louvar a tua evolução para os diy`s, mais a mais sendo tu do ALLGARVE :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Falando agora a sério,está perfeito, mas com um senão.Será que ao ficar saturado e pela forma como o tens colocado, pois está ao nivel da sump, nao irá transbordar para fora, provocando uma inundação, que as nossas queridas esposas, tanto adoram: :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668: .
Apesar de lhe teres colocado essa pala atras, penso que o deverias testar, afim de evitares dissabores.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony
> 
> Esse suporte esteticamente até que ficou bonito, e aliás é de louvar a tua evolução para os diy`s, mais a mais sendo tu do ALLGARVE.
> Falando agora a sério,está perfeito, mas com um senão.Será que ao ficar saturado e pela forma como o tens colocado, pois está ao nivel da sump, nao irá transbordar para fora, provocando uma inundação, que as nossas queridas esposas, tanto adoram:.
> Apesar de lhe teres colocado essa pala atras, penso que o deverias testar, afim de evitares dissabores.


BOas paulo
Obrigado pelo o elogio mas agora porque que dizes isso mó? Só porque samos do algarvi má qua diacho.... :yb624: 

Ora uma boa questao e ja ta testado saem as fotos fresquinhas:
IMG_5476.JPG

IMG_5477.JPG

IMG_5478.JPG

Com uma bomba de 1000L deitei agua na parte de tras no centro no suporte, e como ves ela sai pelos os lados e isto so tava a sair por tras se ele entupir sai nos 360º....

MAs no entanto para e ficarmos descansados quando for fazer a tampa faço uns buracos no acrilico assim é mais uma zona de descarga

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Yohhhh!

Começa mas é a preparar as coisas que temos novo Layout para construir aí  :Big Grin: 

Ficou muito bom o suporte, bahh os Algarvios são mestres em DIY's, isso é má fama Paulo lololol

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É verdade Verissimo, entao passa a ser oficial.
Vou desmontar este aquario todo..... mas nao, nao é desistencia.
Apenas tou farto de 3 side view, continuou  a dizer que para tal preciso no minimo de 100cm de largura, por isso vou encostar o aquario a parede.
Continuarei no entanto com este topico e mostrar todas as evoluçoes dele.

Ate breve....  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem um dos updates do aquário é o novo escumador da Deltec o TC2560, nos primeiros dias estava difícil a sua afinação, algo que depois percebi que era erro meu.
E como estou tão contente com ele, deixo aqui vai uma fotos, o escumador foi montado na sexta passada e pode se dizer que metade da semana nem trabalhou como deve de ser...

IMG_5525.jpg

IMG_5526.jpg

IMG_5527.jpg

Escumador 5*

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Espuma-se bem de facto... :Coradoeolhos: 
Como é que o afinaste? O que é que se costuma fazer para afinar os escumadores?
- velociade de entrada da água na coluna?
- mexer nas pás da turbina da bomba de bolhas?
-...

Já colocas-te o aquario à parede? Acho que fazes mal...estava a caminha de um aquario brutal e ao vivo então...imagino  :tutasla: 

Agora "preciso no minimo de 100cm de largura"....tu queres é ir de ferias e ficar na polinesia francesa...esta me a parecer!!  :yb624: 

Abraço e continua com o bom trabalho!
P.S- um dia destes vou tentar perceber a tua parte tecnica... :Whistle:  :EEK!:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Espuma-se bem de facto...
> Como é que o afinaste? O que é que se costuma fazer para afinar os escumadores?
> - velociade de entrada da água na coluna?
> - mexer nas pás da turbina da bomba de bolhas?
> -...
> 
> Já colocas-te o aquario à parede? Acho que fazes mal...estava a caminha de um aquario brutal e ao vivo então...imagino 
> 
> Agora "preciso no minimo de 100cm de largura"....tu queres é ir de ferias e ficar na polinesia francesa...esta me a parecer!! 
> ...


Boas Joao
A afinaçao do escumador é simples, é respeitar a entrada de agua no escumador e se necessario fechar a torneira na saida do escumador.
No caso da deltec esta todo estudado, se trazem rotor de agulhas é porque é melhor (mais logo dizem que tenho percentagem...).

Nao me sinto realizado com ele assim nnao tenho espaço para LPS  e isso nao me agrada.... encostado à parede com 80cm de largura é bestial...

A parte tecnica nao se percebe porque nao que ta arumado....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Por favor nao me batam....
Aqui vai mais 2 fotos do escuma antes la limpesa....

IMG_5528.jpg

IMG_5532.jpg

So tenho pena nao poder por o cheiro na net  :SbSourire: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boas Anthony!

Acompanhei o teu post durante algum tempo depois foi caindo no esquecimento  :yb665: . 
Como andas-te pelo meu, fui ver o progresso da tua obra e... desmontar tudo???? Xiiiiiiiiiiiii 
Aquários de 3 frentes, são triplamente exigentes, quer pela dificuldade de construção de Layout, quer pelo equilíbrio de todas as frentes e harmonia no geral.

Provavelmente uma realização diferente no layout será uma opção muito valida. Depois de tanto trabalho desmontar tudo penso ser exagerado, mas se tu não gostas....

O meu aquário é de 2 frentes e meia  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  e como viste so tem 60 de profundo. A opção foi uma construção leve composta por duas zonas separadas mas alinhadas ao centro, depois foi só uma guerra durante 6 horas com dois arquitectos  :SbSourire2: . 

De qualquer forma boa sorte, se precisares de ajuda diz, só tens de me dar guarida e alimentação  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony!
> 
> Acompanhei o teu post durante algum tempo depois foi caindo no esquecimento .
> Como andas-te pelo meu, fui ver o progresso da tua obra e... desmontar tudo???? Xiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Aquários de 3 frentes, são triplamente exigentes, quer pela dificuldade de construção de Layout, quer pelo equilíbrio de todas as frentes e harmonia no geral.
> 
> Provavelmente uma realização diferente no layout será uma opção muito valida. Depois de tanto trabalho desmontar tudo penso ser exagerado, mas se tu não gostas....
> 
> O meu aquário é de 2 frentes e meia e como viste so tem 60 de profundo. A opção foi uma construção leve composta por duas zonas separadas mas alinhadas ao centro, depois foi só uma guerra durante 6 horas com dois arquitectos .
> ...


Sim eu vou mudar o aquario e encostar a parede...
Gostaria que ele tivesse mais 20/30cm de largura assim sim dava pa fazer algo porreiro....
Obrigado pela ajuda quando chegar perto disso logo te digo  :Coradoeolhos: 





> Olá Anthony
> 
> Esse suporte esteticamente até que ficou bonito, e aliás é de louvar a tua evolução para os diy`s, mais a mais sendo tu do ALLGARVE.
> Falando agora a sério,está perfeito, mas com um senão.Será que ao ficar saturado e pela forma como o tens colocado, pois está ao nivel da sump, nao irá transbordar para fora, provocando uma inundação, que as nossas queridas esposas, tanto adoram:.
> Apesar de lhe teres colocado essa pala atras, penso que o deverias testar, afim de evitares dissabores.


Olha paulo ja aconteceu o filter bag entupido mas ta porreiro não deita fora.
Aqui fica um video em LD (low Definition :yb624: )

YouTube - fitterbag

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

E novidades?!  :Coradoeolhos: 
Já mudas-te o aquário de sitio?

Mete umas fotos actualizadas quando puderes!  :Whistle: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Sim já há novidades mas só no final do dia que vou por fotos.  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem acho que me atrasei...
Aqui vão as fotos de como tudo esta.
IMG_5732.JPG

IMG_5733.JPG

Espero que tenham gostado  :Coradoeolhos: 

Aqui esta tudo o que tava no aquário:
São 2 aquário, 1 de 150 outro de 100 que estão ligados ao AP851 e tenho um bibon de 510L que esta a rocha toda ligado com o 2560.
IMG_5727.JPG

IMG_5730.JPG

IMG_5731.JPG

E pronto isto é o que há.

Como deu para ver já tirei os tubos da coluna seca, tinha 5 tubos na coluna agora vou tapar 2 deles e deixar 3.

Vou fazer a coluna seca em vidro visto que com a outra ser de acrílico de apenas 4mm e não ser estanque não dava para vazar caso haver problemas nela.

Vou também colocar oring nos passa muros algo que não tinha antes.

Vou colocar uma placa nova de acrílico no fundo do aquário que a que estava ficou mal colada e entrava agua por baixo.

O silicone esta muito estragado e vou voltar a por um cordão toda a volta dele.

Vou aproveitar já que estou a mexer no aquário por o que tava pensado por na rua, ou seja, os escumadores, reactor de calcio e CO2.

A sump como é de 8mm e tem 160x60x45 vou colocar travessas para refoçar caso encha.

Acho que é tudo... vou colocando actualizações conforme haja.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bem acho que me atrasei...
> Aqui vão as fotos de como tudo esta.
> IMG_5732.JPG
> 
> IMG_5733.JPG
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado 
> 
> Aqui esta tudo o que tava no aquário:
> ...


Olá 

Ainda dizem que não há Santas no Algarve  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

So te digo para a estimares que de certeza, não havera muitas iguais a essa.

Ve la se acabas com as obras e mudanças para ver isso estabilizar e crescer.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá 
> 
> Ainda dizem que não há Santas no Algarve .
> 
> So te digo para a estimares que de certeza, não havera muitas iguais a essa.
> 
> Ve la se acabas com as obras e mudanças para ver isso estabilizar e crescer.


Eheheheheh há outra santa destas em Portugal e também se chama como a minha santa, é a mulher do Carlos Mota  :Coradoeolhos: 
Vamos la ver se é desta... a minha vontade não era bem esta, como diz a minha santa, era fazer um com 250x100x65 para deixar o 3 side view a minha santa prefere como ta do que como vai ficar, mas ela não quer que compre... pelo menos para ja  :SbSourire2: 


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E pronto finalmente já tenho o aquário encostado à parede.
IMG_5751.JPG

IMG_5752.JPG

IMG_5753.JPG

IMG_5754.JPG

O aquário parece que ficou com o dobro da largura.

Agora falta colar o pente, uma placa de acrílico no fundo do aquário, as tubagens fazer as ligações para o escumador etc... meter a rocha e fazer um ciclozinho de 1 mês.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Antonhy, cuidado ao fazer esse pente para que ele nao fique a verter água, cola com muito cuidado e nao teesqueças que esse pente fica com alguma pressão de água.

Chamo-te a atenção para nao acordares um dia com a casa cheia de água.

Fica bem.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá!
> 
> Antonhy, cuidado ao fazer esse pente para que ele nao fique a verter água, cola com muito cuidado e nao teesqueças que esse pente fica com alguma pressão de água.
> 
> Chamo-te a atenção para nao acordares um dia com a casa cheia de água.
> 
> Fica bem.


Boas Heitor

Verter agua? Como?
Eu vou colar encima de um vidro de 12mm e vou por uma tira de acrílico por trás para reforçar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Antonhy,

Para quando a montagem do novo layout e corais?

Isso vai ser um trabalhão... :Admirado: ...só a quantidade de rocha que tens nesse mega bidon... :yb665: ...impressionante!

Planeia isso bem para ficar optimo, senão a santa ai de casa não aguenta tanta mudança do visual da sala  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Se vivesse ai perto oferecia te ajuda mas assim é mais dificil... :Admirado: 

Ab  :Olá: 
Joao

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Antonhy,
> 
> Para quando a montagem do novo layout e corais?
> 
> Isso vai ser um trabalhão......só a quantidade de rocha que tens nesse mega bidon......impressionante!
> 
> Planeia isso bem para ficar optimo, senão a santa ai de casa não aguenta tanta mudança do visual da sala 
> 
> Se vivesse ai perto oferecia te ajuda mas assim é mais dificil...
> ...


Pois la pó final do mês se tudo correr bem já deve de ter rocha, corais la pó outro.
A rocha não devo de usar toda.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Anthony, é mesmo isso  reforçar atraz com acrilico, se colares directamente no vidro corres o risco de ficar a verter ou descolar o pois essa peça fica com alguma pressão.

É a minha opinião.

Fica bem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo estou ansioso por ver esse aquario a bombar.
Vê se te despachas com isso :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Quem me dera um upgradesito cá no meu  :Olá: .

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva!
> 
> Anthony, é mesmo isso  reforçar atraz com acrilico, se colares directamente no vidro corres o risco de ficar a verter ou descolar o pois essa peça fica com alguma pressão.
> 
> É a minha opinião.
> 
> Fica bem.


Ola Heitor
Se verter verte para dentro da coluna seca, mas creio que nao havera problemas.




> Ola amigo estou ansioso por ver esse aquario a bombar.
> Vê se te despachas com isso.
> Quem me dera um upgradesito cá no meu .


Ola Ricardo
Tas tu e eu também... :Coradoeolhos: 
Tou a fazer as coisas sem pressa porque as quero fazer bem, e fazer agira para não mexer depois
A respeito do teu upgrade, pá tem surgido bons negocios com bons tamanhos de aquários.  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Novidades deste aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

EHHEH Novidades ate que há desde do dia 10 de Março dia da montagem do layout.
Vou deixar o aquário ciclar sem stress.
Mas já que pedis te novidades dei me ao trabalho de retirar as HQI do seu antigo lugar e improvisar um suporte para elas.
Aqui vao as fotos:

IMG_5888.JPG

IMG_5889.JPG

IMG_5890.JPG

IMG_5891.JPG

IMG_5892.JPG

IMG_5893.JPG

IMG_5894.JPG

IMG_5895.JPG

IMG_5896.JPG

IMG_5897.JPG

Espero que tenham gostado, eu gostei e de muito o melhor layout que fiz....alias que o Quim fez que eu nesse dia infezlizmente, no momento, felizmente esta tudo bem, não tinha a cabeça no lugar....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, acho que o layout ficou bem. Tem imensos plates para pousar corais.
Também é uma questão de exprimentares se fica melhor o layout com/sem o plate que une as duas ilhas.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Anthony

Nota-se que há aí estudo, nomeadamente ao nível das tubagens. Acho que nunca tinha visto algo assim.

Quanto ao layout, *eu* não gosto.
Com a quantidade de rochas que tens disponíveis, acho que podias ter feito um layout mais 'limpo'. Mais ousado, mesmo que recorresses a epoxy ou a outras formas de fixação.
Parece-me que é um tipo de layout onde se torna difícil a recolha de um peixe, um layout onde facilmente se acumula lixo.
Não queria exagerar, mas parece-me um layout de principiante.

Espero que reflictas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde Anthony
> 
> Nota-se que há aí estudo, nomeadamente ao nível das tubagens. Acho que nunca tinha visto algo assim.
> 
> Quanto ao layout, *eu* não gosto.
> Com a quantidade de rochas que tens disponíveis, acho que podias ter feito um layout mais 'limpo'. Mais ousado, mesmo que recorresses a epoxy ou a outras formas de fixação.
> Parece-me que é um tipo de layout onde se torna difícil a recolha de um peixe, um layout onde facilmente se acumula lixo.
> Não queria exagerar, mas parece-me um layout de principiante.
> 
> ...



EHEHEHEHEH 

E então o que sou? eu sou principiante meu amigo...  :SbSourire2: 

Talvez ao vivo pareça outra coisa, porque limpo ta pelo menos na mina maneira de ver, por dentro é oco, devo de ter cerca de 60/70Kg de rocha, o monte do lado direito são 5 rochas... o da direita são mais mas o centro é oco.
Neste aquário mesmo sem rocha é difícil de apanhar um peixe... e os peixes que entram não tenho intenção de os tirar.
O lixo no sistema faz parte do sistema.

Mas no entanto vou reflectir.....nos corais que irão entrar  :HaEbouriffe: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Com a largura que tens, não se justifica ter as rochas encostadas ao vidro traseiro.

Considero igualmente que poderias ter mais espaço entre as ilhas de forma a ter espaço para LPS mais amplos.

Conseguias ter assim um canyon mais denunciado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa tarde
> 
> Com a largura que tens, não se justifica ter as rochas encostadas ao vidro traseiro.
> 
> Considero igualmente que poderias ter mais espaço entre as ilhas de forma a ter espaço para LPS mais amplos.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


E para que que quero espaço la atrás? Por causa da sujidade do lixo? bah!!!!! eu quero é espaço a frente pá por os ditos LPS, a rocha mais próxima do vidro da frente deve de tar +/- a um palmo do vidro bem suficiente para qualquer tipo de coral...

Na minha opinião, não é a rocha que faz o layout, mas sim o corais que la se mete, alias tens um bom exemplo dado por ti http://www.reefforum.net/f18/carlinh...roporas-18993/ dos layouts mais foleiros que já vi e no entanto um aquário que da inveja a qualquer um.

Agora ta na moda dos layouts leves, pouca rocha, branches etc... daqui uns tempos passa se fazer layouts de eggcrate e passa a ser esse da moda, como os escumador, bombas etc....

Uma boa manutenção, evitar os desleixos, ter certos cuidados, fazer testes, algum material de qualidade/fiável é a chave para o sucesso do aquário.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Anthony

Lamento ter discordado do resto da malta...
Fui o único a criticar o layout. Quem sou eu para o fazer...

E esse sistema de TPA's!?
Sempre vais colocar os equipamentos na rua?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Matias

Acho que a única mudança que se justificava realmente no layout era abdicar do  plate que une as duas ilhas, o que conduzia a uma maior profundidade do aquário  :Admirado: 
De qualquer maneira está muito bom! Parabéns pelo projecto, fico a aguardar novidades.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia Anthony
> 
> Lamento ter discordado do resto da malta...
> Fui o único a criticar o layout. Quem sou eu para o fazer...
> 
> E esse sistema de TPA's!?
> Sempre vais colocar os equipamentos na rua?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Oi Oi 

Nao tens que lamentar porque pelo menos na altura em que escreves te essa mensagem estavam empatados, so mesmo tu e o vasco é que responderam, mas veio o Diogo desempatar  :Coradoeolhos: 
Tas bem Pedro.

As TPAs vão ser feitas a mão, mas não carregando bidons, tenho uma torneira na queda do aquario que tem uma derivação para o esgoto e outra na sump para agua limpa.
Mas tudo à base de torneiras, preferi assim do quer tar a por tudo automatizado.

A casinha na rua já tem material, escumador, deposito de reposição, e ira ter 3 bidons para o balling, no móvel apenas vai ficar o reactor de fosfatos, dosiadoras e o profilux (tomadas, etc...).




> Acho que a única mudança que se justificava realmente no layout era abdicar do  plate que une as duas ilhas, o que conduzia a uma maior profundidade do aquário 
> De qualquer maneira está muito bom! Parabéns pelo projecto, fico a aguardar novidades.


Boas Diogo

Obrigado pelo o comentário, a respeito do layout fica tudo como esta e vamos ver mais para a frente.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Anthony !

Adoro o layout mas retirava a plate que une as 2 ilhas. Usaria essa plate para colocar estilo "chapeu" em cima da ilha da esquerda.

Volto a dizer que gosto do layout , mas se avançares as 2 ilhas nem que seja uns centimetros crias espaços de esconderijo girissimos para os peixes.

Força nisso ! :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

EHEHEHHEH

Obrigado Gonçalo, mas é como digo, já nem molho os braços por causa do layout  :Coradoeolhos: 

Amanha faz 1 mês que esta montado...deixa andar sem stress.... daqui mais 1 ou 2 meses logo se mete prala qualquer coisinha  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> EHEHEHHEH
> 
> Obrigado Gonçalo, mas é como digo, já nem molho os braços por causa do layout 
> 
> Amanha faz 1 mês que esta montado...deixa andar sem stress.... daqui mais 1 ou 2 meses logo se mete prala qualquer coisinha


Vai ficar espetacular. Não te esqueças de ir colocando fotos ! 

Abraço !  :SbOk2:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.
Anthony para quando novidades deste teu excelente aquário.

João Melo :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas.
> Anthony para quando novidades deste teu excelente aquário.
> 
> João Melo


Boas João,

Obrigado pelo o elogio.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Ta tudo na mesma...nada modou, outras coisas te sido prioritarias, mas não vou desistir, mudas de agua tem sido feitas e outras manutençoes, mas ta mesma.

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está Muito interessante o teu projecto.

Relativamente à iluminação sempre ficaste por 2x400W nas pontas e 1x250W ao centro?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Está Muito interessante o teu projecto.
> 
> Relativamente à iluminação sempre ficaste por 2x400W nas pontas e 1x250W ao centro?


Ola Hugo,

Nao, optei mesmo pelas 3 de 400W.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, então e fotos novas não temos?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva, então e fotos novas não temos?
> 
> Cumprimentos


EHEHEH nada de fotos, ta tudo tudo tudo na mesma com estava antes. :Coradoeolhos: 
Estou a ver se arranjo força, vontade etc para fazer o movel...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Epá,

ja que me fizeste vir aqui...

Então e o Santi take III ?  ?

Posta la fotos do aquario mais ciclado deste forum!!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Epá,
> 
> ja que me fizeste vir aqui...
> 
> Então e o Santi take III ?  ?
> 
> Posta la fotos do aquario mais ciclado deste forum!!


EHEHEHEH

Havera o santireef TAKE III de certeza mas daqui uns bons tempos.

o aquario inda nao fez o ciclo, só fez 5 meses ontem..... :yb624: 

Para breve podera haver fotos novas....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ficamos a aguardar!  :Pracima:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

> Para breve podera haver fotos novas....


Sim, posta aí foto daquelas rochas brancas do lado esquerdo em baixo... teem uns polipos espetaculares ihihihiih

força

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Sim, posta aí foto daquelas rochas brancas do lado esquerdo em baixo... teem uns polipos espetaculares ihihihiih
> 
> força


EHEHEH brincalhao....



 :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## hernani esteves

não estas a complicar. no esgoto normal. quando as distancias são grandes põe-se caixas para poder desentupir e evitar emergencias.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Olá a todos fica aqui o ultimo registo desde aquario.

O aquario já foi desmontado a cerca de 3 meses, foi-me impossível dar-lhe atenção merecida, novos projectos foram prioritários.... no entanto há novidades mas em outro tópico... 

Obrigado a todos os que acompanharam este tópico. Vemo-nos outro lado...  :Olá: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## hernani esteves

se tiveres bom acesso sifão. senão directo. a valvula não conheco nenhuma que funcione com agua salgada por muito tempo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> se tiveres bom acesso sifão. senão directo. a valvula não conheco nenhuma que funcione com agua salgada por muito tempo.


Obrigado Hernâni,

Mas como podes ver no tópico anterior esse aquario foi desmontado.

----------

